# New wax test



## crxftyyy

Been blending my own wax, here's a little taster. Tested on my workhorse for starters, not sure about durability. Video is hosted on tapatalk so unsure if it will work for all, but feedbacks appreciated



































https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5b0b089a0879f/20180527_202826.mp4

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## reks

Beading is looking good


----------



## Nadeem

Not bad to start with &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## WHIZZER

Good Effort


----------



## Andyblue

Beading looking good. 

How was it to apply / remove ?


----------



## Mpjg

Great results, keep up the good work


----------



## pt1

Good effort 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSI-MAN

Love the beading pattern on that 
Sweet


----------

